# 1 to 4 Shifting Module



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

Any thoughts on this 1-4 shifting. I have had the car less than a week and my opinion is still out. Was talking to a guy at the dealership who mentioned a module to bypass the 1-4 Shifting........anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome to probably the greatest forum I have ever been in!! There are a bunch of bypasses for the CAGS (Computer Aided Gear Selection). If you do a search, you will see posts about how to modify it with a 15 cent fuse, to buying the hardware for about 20 bucks. 

If you can't find any of them, let me know. I'll see what I can dig up for you.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Find someone with HP Tuners and take it out in software.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I just put in the resister option. All you need to do is buy a 2.2kΩ resister from Radio Shack, and plug it into the CAGS female receptor. It only takes about 5 min (plus the time to put your car on jack stands or ramps.)


----------

